
The ‘Tsar Bomba’ Was a 50-Megaton Monster Nuke - bootload
https://warisboring.com/the-tsar-bomba-was-a-50-megaton-monster-nuke-4201e7f064d2
======
bootload
_" Up to 50 miles away, anyone exposed to the flash of the weapon would
receive third-degree burns. In short, a Tsar Bomba warhead would completely
devastate the entire Los Angeles metropolitan area. In 1963, Khrushchev said
the Soviet Union possessed a 100-megaton bomb that it deployed to East
Germany. "_

The late 50's, early 60's were indeed a crazy time. 3K times the effect of
Hiroshima. Think about that.

